# Off topic chat



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

lola D said:


> Hi there, would you mind to tell more about the quiz night and Thursday gethering? Appreciate a lot.
> 
> By the way, do you really like Dubai or not? Is it good to leave Dubai as soon as possible for you ?Cuz i couldn't get what wrote.
> 
> Anyway, wish you good luck and enjoy life in Dubai.


People meet up, some a bit earlier for socializing, food and getting to know (especially if your new), quiz is ? two rounds or this one may be three, they ask current event questions!!!! so read the news before going!!!! big help in winning!! (you have to put your cell phone in the center so as to not cheat ), and there is a music round as well that you listen and guess. It does last until about 10:30 or so on a work night. 

I had some misfortunes in the beginning here and completely turned me against the place. The dislike grew and grew and at this point, I try my best to not have to open my door once coming home from my work until having to leave three days later. to go back to work So take what I say with a grain of salt usually as its laced with my disdain for this place. No reason to bother going into it. I DO hope YOU enjoy Dubai.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Its ok Jynxee .... will bring over some Dos XX ... carnitas ... chili con carne, chile relleno .. and some ribs .. 

Patron .. lotsa Patron 



Jynxgirl said:


> Besides the fact that I am not a fan of dubai...
> 
> I like to go hiking out to no where with my dog. No dog here and no way would wonder off the tourist/western beaten path cities, ever...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jander asked


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Besides the fact that I am not a fan of dubai...
> 
> I like to go hiking out to no where with my dog. No dog here and no way would wonder off the tourist/western beaten path cities, ever...
> 
> ...


well it sounds like you are experiencing everything dubai has to offer and more.

riding a bike here should be considered some kind of high adrenaline activity, even walking is kind of exciting when you see that white SUV closing in 120 km per hour!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> well it sounds like you are experiencing everything dubai has to offer and more.
> 
> riding a bike here should be considered some kind of high adrenaline activity, even walking is kind of exciting when you see that white SUV closing in 120 km per hour!


Walking is a high adrenalin activity for you because you sit at your computer making sarcastic remarks at people online all day!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Walking is a high adrenalin activity for you because you sit at your computer making sarcastic remarks at people online all day!


haha can't disagree with that i guess, good one. but you gotta admit those white SUVs driven by people in white can be somewhat intimidating.

I will go out with you guys when i am back from Turkey in a week!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jander13 said:


> but you gotta admit those white SUVs driven by people in white can be somewhat intimidating.


Can't agree more with that. I nearly lost my precious life crossing from the carpark at MOE to Al Barsha. Offender = white Land Cruiser driven by person on white robe. What a prick.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Same thing happened to me ... crosswalk this time ...



dizzyizzy said:


> Can't agree more with that. I nearly lost my precious life crossing from the carpark at MOE to Al Barsha. Offender = white Land Cruiser driven by person on white robe. What a prick.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My emirati friends wife... she said the funniest thing. I was complaining to her about all the awful thing the 'emiratis' do. 

She said....

"These people doing these bad things and dressing in emirati way are imposters"

 Love her as she is just a country girl emirati who doesnt believe emiratis would do such thing.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotta love the ******** trying to get off with women...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought I had opened the Egypt page by mistake


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I thought I had opened the Egypt page by mistake


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ehhhh what's mm for two? maybe I have only heard the arabic version


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If they 'save' the deleted posts somewhere, go read them  I think the title was something like, two guys looking for to women to chill with... and the it just got better when you read the post!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe they should have a dating section in the forum 
Oh and just to make things clear, I do not date.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Be still my heart .... LOL



pamela0810 said:


> Maybe they should have a dating section in the forum
> Oh and just to make things clear, I do not date.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

God no.....unless of course there was a payment otherwise the Egypt page would be a 24/7 job for the dating section alone,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree Maiden...and with the number of weirdos we already have on the Dubai forum, geez the Mods will be in overdrive. 
I take back my suggestion!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I agree Maiden...and with the number of weirdos we already have on the Dubai forum, geez the Mods will be in overdrive.
> I take back my suggestion!


you should run the dating section!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No thank you Jander! You seem to be a better choice.....no one does sarcasm better than you!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I thought I had opened the Egypt page by mistake


ound:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

why does everyone say they cant find good female friends when ppl like me keep putting up posts inviting ppl to pm for a meet up... im great, female and friendly 

lol... so much of a hard sell i know but iv met some really amazing ppl here and wud love to make more friends!!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

ipshi said:


> ... im great, female and friendly  [\QUOTE]
> 
> LOL! This makes me giggle Ipshi!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> ipshi said:
> 
> 
> > ... im great, female and friendly  [\QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol  marketing is everything!  

hmmm fail on my use of the quote button.. doh!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Girls!?
> 
> ** looking down and scratching his head ***
> 
> Gee, thanks Elphy ... LOL


You post like a teenage girl, which rather proves my point...

:focus:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Back at cha with the wine ... I have a "funny" palette as well ... I do love Napa reds ... perhaps I'm just biased that its 45 minutes away.

Oh oh ... I love to shop ... and coffee (ONLY ... no "extenders) 



Rochelle said:


> lol Alva don't run away just yet..
> 
> well I like shopping, coffee (who doesn't like coffee?! Jynxy you are ODD!  ).. I like wine more but the wine here is rubbish lol! (my one complaint about Dubai alongside finding flat whites!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Back at cha with the wine ... I have a "funny" palette as well ... I do love Napa reds ... perhaps I'm just biased that its 45 minutes away.
> 
> Oh oh ... I love to shop ... and coffee (ONLY ... no "extenders)


pffftt.. AMERICAN wine!?  

I think we all know NZ produces the best wine (no, no, not biased at all! ) We tend to stock up on the way through duty free...

extenders?! 

and since you are so clearly hinting Ari I SUPPOSE you could come for a coffee too  lol! (you are more than welcome)

Alva should add I am 23 from NZ (but have plenty of older friends)..  Live in Deira but am happy to go anywhere the metro takes me for a coffee :tea: .


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, I wasnt hinting ... but who am I to decline your invitation ... 

Do you ever come to the Thu night events?

You're probably right, NZ makes the best wine since California wine don't come in boxes    



Rochelle said:


> pffftt.. AMERICAN wine!?
> 
> I think we all know NZ produces the best wine (no, no, not biased at all! ) We tend to stock up on the way through duty free...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

best red wine comes from Spain  everyone has their own preference i guess, 

@Rochelle where in Deira do you stay?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol we don't do 'cask' wine in NZ! (Shame on you, thats the aussies!).. We do sell wine by the box 'case' of 12 bottles though!  *hic* 

No, not Thursdays, I, personally, find the concept of a ready-made 'group' a little fake..  ... as though everyone is 'friends' because they are part of the 'group'. 

Obviously it suits some (and i would likely be all for it if I didn't have a husband and cousin here) but I just find the concept a little odd... I am a wee bit picky with friends and prefer to have a few good friends than a 'group' that are more friendly acquaintences but not actually friends you can rely on iykwim.. 

... so... now that I have offended everyone who goes to the Thursday night groups..  

Don't get me wrong, I might go as I 'meet' more people through the forum and then feel that I have people there I want to catch up with...  .. it just that going to attempt to befriend a 'group' kind of feels like joining a sorority or something and you need to be 'accepted' as a 'part' rather than making genuine friends on a one to one basis where you actually like each other. 

I am going to stop posting... I think I am making it worse! LOL!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Right near city centre Hash


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Right near city centre Hash


which building lol ... sorry if asking too much i live in the area also  right inside a room in Novotel


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

near the Grand hotel apartments...  
I was at the novotel having late dinner 2 days ago (some friends were staying there). 

Hubby also goes there to watch the football occasionally


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't ask her to post exactly where she lives on this forum.....there are a lot of "different" people on here....not exactly safe posting someone's location, telephone numbers, etc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> I was at the novotel having late dinner 2 days ago (some friends were staying there).
> 
> Hubby also goes there to watch the football occasionally


Oh great....you don't mind putting up your information hahaha! I guess I was too slow!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh great....you don't mind putting up your information hahaha! I guess I was too slow!


Lol i realised when you posted that so changed it  
But yeah.. its not a big deal.. the front door is always locked and we have a doorman


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol.. we have friends here this weekend so will be entertaining them.. might take them to Karama for the best Indian food ever ... 

and Next weekend we will be jetting our way to Melbourne for 2 days, then onward to a tropical Island for a week (woe is me)...  so the next 3 at least are out lane: 

But if it helps.. I will be drinking LOTS of wine (and cocktails) over that week


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Lol.. we have friends here this weekend so will be entertaining them.. might take them to Karama for the best Indian food ever ...


I  Karama! Which restaurant are you going to?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

oh my i must have seen your husband then ... it would be nice to get to know him ... so i wont have to drink beer alone


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Binkanervala.. or binkanerwala.. can't remember how its spelt 

Vegetarian Indian and OMG amazing (we aren't vego and hubby walked out and said he'd rather eat that than meat! ). VERY cheap too.. we got enough to feed six (three of us ate and we had more than 1/2 left over) along with 2 drinks per person and I think it was 70dhs or something all up!. 

I  karama, handbags, GREAT food and I have a new tailor there who is an absolute gem!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Binkanervala.. or binkanerwala.. can't remember how its spelt
> 
> Vegetarian Indian and OMG amazing (we aren't vego and hubby walked out and said he'd rather eat that than meat! ). VERY cheap too.. we got enough to feed six (three of us ate and we had more than 1/2 left over) along with 2 drinks per person and I think it was 70dhs or something all up!.
> 
> I  karama, handbags, GREAT food and I have a new tailor there who is an absolute gem!


Bikanerwala!  I'm in Karama every weekend. My son's grandparents live there, so we spend Fridays or Saturdays with them.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Hash.. he had a bright pink cast on his hand for a few weeks .. So you might have lol! 

He has been working some big hours this week but if there are any decent games on this weekend (am talking English football btw) he will be down there - get in touch and let me know if you are heading that way.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

its great aye Pammy!!!  think its the best food I have ever eaten!.. (strongly reccomend it for any newbies!) 

what are your favourite dishes? Love to have different things to try!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Hash.. he had a bright pink cast on his hand for a few weeks .. So you might have lol!
> 
> He has been working some big hours this week but if there are any decent games on this weekend (am talking English football btw) he will be down there - get in touch and let me know if you are heading that way.


i guess then he missed 2 big games yesterday from UEFA and about heading that way im always there drinking beer  from 9-11pm


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> i guess then he missed 2 big games yesterday from UEFA and about heading that way im always there drinking beer  from 9-11pm


He then updates his status on FB after 11pm 

@ Rochelle: I've never eaten there, just buy sweets from them all the time. I usually eat at Chappan Bhog which is close by too. It's Diwali this weekend, so they might have some special dishes, etc and lots of Indian sweets!!!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

yep he missed last night. Well I will let YOU know if he is heading that way then 
Knowing him he has prob sat down and talked to you already.. he is not shy


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

well that definitely makes my decision for me then Pam.. I will be there this week... 
Will try Chappan Bhog too  

hmm Indian sweets... they always look... interesting  lol. I will have to branch out and try some! 

I couldn't live in India.. I would get as big as a house!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> yep he missed last night. Well I will let YOU know if he is heading that way then
> Knowing him he has prob sat down and talked to you already.. he is not shy


just ask him if he has seen the tallest guy in Dubai in the bar


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Niners vs. Redskins??


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Niners vs. Redskins??


what about them the dead skins and 49ers


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Its all about the Giants now baby ... World Series and all ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Its all about the Giants now baby ... World Series and all ...


they nailed it so easily  good for SF Giants


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ugh... a'bad is boringggggggg!! im from bbay... now thats a fun place... especially if u know me 

we can exchange fun india stories when i see u guys morrow


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

is being moved here from other threads so that posters can find the info they are seeking. As previously advised, general chat, that is not UAE related, should be in The Lounge.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

*rubs smacked hand*


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

great so now we can set out own rules for this thread


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> great so now we can set out own rules for this thread


Rules are still rules. Any posts which break those rules will be deleted even in this thread.
Keep it clean, no advertising, nothing racist etc etc.


----------

